# Verweise einer Auswahlliste in einem IFrame anzeigen



## Sven (12. Jan 2005)

Guten Tag,

leider habe ich noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von Java! Ich bringe es mir seit kurzem selber bei! *gg

Inzwischen bin ich schon so langsam aber sicher am verzweifeln, da ich das Problem in meinem Code nicht finde!

Anzeigen tut er alles wunderbar, aber wenn ich etwas in der Auswahlliste selektiere passiert einfach nichts! Er reagiert einfach nicht!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, an welcher Stelle im Script ich einen Fehler gemacht hab!?

Hier mal die Scripte!

Im Head:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!-- function Go(x) {
 if(x == "nothing") {
   document.forms[0].reset();
   document.forms[0].elements[0].blur();
   return;}
 else if(x == "end")
   top.location.href = parent.frames[1].location;
 else {
   parent.frames[1].location.href = x;
   document.forms[0].reset();
   document.forms[0].elements[0].blur();}}//-->
</script>
```
und im Body (Auswahlliste):


```
<form action=""><select size=1 name="Auswahl"
  onChange="Go(this.form.Auswahl.options[this.form.Auswahl.options.selectedIndex].value)"
  style="width:250px; background-color:#FFFFE0;"width="250">
<option value="nothing">[ bitte auswählen! ]</option>
<option value="test.htm">Test</option>
<option value="test1.htm">Test 1</option>
</select></form>
```

Schonmal im Voraus danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Sven

_Edit by Dotlens: Code Tags eingefügt_


----------



## The_S (12. Jan 2005)

*verschieben*


----------



## Sven (12. Jan 2005)

!? wie verschieben !?
den Thread oder was meinst du!?


----------



## dotlens (12. Jan 2005)

*verschieb*
Java != Java Script!


----------



## Sven (12. Jan 2005)

danke fürs schieben! *gg

Hoffentlich find ich hier Antworten! : D


----------



## egal (13. Jan 2005)

hi, ändere doch mal 
<!-- function Go(x) { 
if(x == "nothing") { 

in

<!-- 
function Go(x) { 
if(x == "nothing") { 
dann gehts, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------

